# source not found in eclipse



## nibblas (14. Feb 2008)

moin

ich habe in meinem projekt eine jar hinzugefügt.

wenn ich dieses packet nun in eclipse öffne und eine datei von dem paket öffnen möchte bekomm ich den fehler Source not found...
http://web288.eta.ibone.ch/eclipse.JPG

weshalb kann ich diese klassen nicht anschauen?


----------



## SlaterB (14. Feb 2008)

weil du die .java-Dateien höchstwahrscheinlich nicht hast
oder zumindest nicht zur Anzeige konfiguriert hast


----------



## nibblas (14. Feb 2008)

wie bekomm ich die.... blöde frage...


----------



## ARadauer (14. Feb 2008)

sonst klick mal auf den Button Attatch Sourch und wähl das angehängte jar aus, wenn Sourcen drin sind, zeigt er sie dir an, wenn nicht, muss du dir sie besorgen.


----------



## nibblas (14. Feb 2008)

hab ich probiert... geht net...
tja werd halt weiterschaun...

thx


----------

